# Watch those ticks!



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

I wound up at the clinic last night for a badly embedded tick. The little bastard was burrowed into my back so deeply the wife couldn't dig him out. The doctor had to numb me up then cut it out, now I'm on two different antibiotics. I guess I need to do a better job of checking myself when I strip down in the garage after a hunt.


----------



## harpenter (May 16, 2013)

I think this is the worst I've seen ticks. I've had at least 2-3 everytime I've been out so far.


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

Bad year for them, for sure.


----------



## wolf claw (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought I was the only one... They have been increasing in Illinois and so has the amount of ticks infected with Lyme Disease. I hope they are not going to be as bad in 2014...


----------



## pdore96 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ive been told that these extra snows will mean a bumper crop of Morels this year! Sure hope that is correct?


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm guessing it will help, but the timing of the spring rains and temperature will dictate as it always does.


----------

